
Show HN: All Gutenberg Project books, sorted by their sizes - fiatjaf
https://alhur.es/books/
======
fiatjaf
The source code used to fetch, calculate and display the data is here:
[https://github.com/fiatjaf/gutenberg-book-
sizes](https://github.com/fiatjaf/gutenberg-book-sizes)

Is there a canonical way of displaying the source-code powering a webpage?
Like a <meta> tag or something like that? If not, there should be!

